# Scotland in the house



## makinggains (Apr 8, 2015)

What's up guys. Totally new to the whole BB forums thing.

I'm 35, 5'9, 165lb and growing. Looking to get involved in the community here and learn from experienced lifters. Been lifting for 3 years but only started hitting it hard over the last few months following back surgery last year.

Look forward to getting involved.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

makinggains said:


> What's up guys. Totally new to the whole BB forums thing.
> 
> I'm 35, 5'9, 165lb and growing. Looking to get involved in the community here and learn from experienced lifters. Been lifting for 3 years but only started hitting it hard over the last few months following back surgery last year.
> 
> Look forward to getting involved.


Unite the clans


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Not another fcuker 

Welcome mate

@the wee man


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> Unite the clans


fvck that,all we'd do is get p1ssed,then argue and fight amongst ourselves :lol:

welcome to the forum mate 

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> Not another fcuker
> 
> Welcome mate
> 
> @the wee man


on here the Clans are rising Mr @Verno...

if we don't end up knocking fvck out each other,we might manage a take over

FREEDOM........................................ 

cheers shaun 

P.S. Being called a fvcker, is actually a nice compliment up this way mate :thumb:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome SPARTAAAAAAN


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

the wee man said:


> fvck that,all we'd do is get p1ssed,then argue and fight amongst ourselves :lol:
> 
> welcome to the forum mate
> 
> cheers shaun


Ah your the cheers shaun guy, Quite fitting you have a sheep as your avi being from the Kingdom Of Fife lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> on here the Clans are rising Mr @Verno...
> 
> if we don't end up knocking fvck out each other,we might manage a take over
> 
> ...


I meant it in the nicest possible way mate


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Verno said:


> I meant it in the nicest possible way mate


You're a belligerent, steroid-monkey motherf*cker who thinks he knows it all.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:Thats a belter


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

Surely that should be "in the hoose"?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> Ah your the cheers shaun guy, Quite fitting you have a sheep as your avi being from the Kingdom Of Fife lol


we luff's sheep up here mate 

oh and trainers,you get robbed for your trainers in Fife :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> I meant it in the nicest possible way mate


and i thank you kind Sir :thumbup1:

i sh1t you not mate...

oi ya fvcker,you want a half...?

is a compliment in Fife pubs 

cheers shaun


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dizzeee said:


> You're a belligerent, steroid-monkey motherf*cker who thinks he knows it all.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:Thats a belter


Cracker innit :lol:


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome Mate, Im from Aberdeen myself :thumb:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> and i thank you kind Sir :thumbup1:
> 
> i sh1t you not mate...
> 
> ...


A half? What's a fcukin half lol


----------



## makinggains (Apr 8, 2015)

Cheers guys :thumb:



the wee man said:


> fvck that,all we'd do is get p1ssed,then argue and fight amongst ourselves :lol:
> 
> welcome to the forum mate
> 
> cheers shaun


 @the wee man Where in Fife you fae?


----------



## makinggains (Apr 8, 2015)

Cheers guys :thumb:



the wee man said:


> fvck that,all we'd do is get p1ssed,then argue and fight amongst ourselves :lol:
> 
> welcome to the forum mate
> 
> cheers shaun


Where in Fife you fae neebur? 



Verno said:


> A half? What's a fcukin half lol


Half a keg mate, none of your daft wee English pints up here :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome :thumb:

I think Jesus was Scottish, you know... went out on a Friday, got hammered and didn't rise again until Sunday morning. Gotta be...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

makinggains said:


> Cheers guys :thumb:
> 
> Where in Fife you fae neebur?
> 
> Half a keg mate, none of your daft wee English pints up here :lol:


Fife for my holls then :thumb:


----------



## makinggains (Apr 8, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> Welcome SPARTAAAAAAN


What is your profession!? :whistling:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

> Welcome :thumb:
> 
> I think Jesus was Scottish, you know... went out on a Friday, got hammered and didn't rise again until Sunday morning. Gotta be...


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Verno said:


> Cracker innit :lol:


Was this recent? I dont remember seeing this thread


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dizzeee said:


> Was this recent? I dont remember seeing this thread


Couple of weeks ago, I'll see if I can find thread.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@Dizzeee think I upset him a bit :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/290085-testosterone-bulker-8.html?highlight=Endur0


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this is what all Scottish men look like, welcome to the forum.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

welcome to the club ma man :thumb:


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wahey another fifer, welcome aboard


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Pal, from Dundee myself and actually just joined a gym in Dundee today, where you based??


----------



## makinggains (Apr 8, 2015)

karbonk said:


> Welcome to the Forum Pal, from Dundee myself and actually just joined a gym in Dundee today, where you based??


Kirkcaldy buddy.

Many posts do you need afore the like button appears here?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

makinggains said:


> Cheers guys :thumb:
> 
> Where in Fife you fae neebur?


a sh1thole ex mining village,by the meedies (there are a few i know)

cheers shaun :wink:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

makinggains said:


> Kirkcaldy buddy.
> 
> Many posts do you need afore the like button appears here?


your not the Smeaton Hit Squad are ya neebur 

or thay crazy fvckers fae the lynx,or Chinatoon 

back in the day,i went to some great after rave parties in Kirkcaldy,after the illegal raves held on the seafield beach,coppers couldn't touch us as it was on tidal waters

i know some old school scary fvckers fae doon your way neebs :laugh:...

from the days where there was still a bit of honor on the go

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Welcome SPARTAAAAAAN


the Spartans were pussies mate :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Fraser991 said:


> Welcome Mate, Im from Aberdeen myself :thumb:


farra boots like loon ?

love the Aberdonian accents

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> A half? What's a fcukin half lol


a nip of spirits, a half gill measure

sorry forgot to translate Mr @Verno

cheers shaun


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> a nip of spirits, a half gill measure
> 
> sorry forgot to translate Mr @Verno
> 
> cheers shaun


Ah I see. I thought you were just being tight with a half pint :lol:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> Fife for my holls then :thumb:


i'll put you up mate...

keep you safe from all them Deliverance types we got up here 

on your way in,DON'T stop for any Banjo or Bagpipe players,and hide your trainers

cheers shaun


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> i'll put you up mate...
> 
> keep you safe from all them Deliverance types we got up here
> 
> ...


Lol I might hold you to that yet mate


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> Lol I might hold you to that yet mate


your more than welcome to come see how the other half live mate...

your Forensic Psychology background would love it... 

Fifes like one giant prison/Carstairs with no walls,ironically there isn't an actual prison in Fife...

they ship us out

cheers shaun


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

the wee man said:


> farra boots like loon ?
> 
> love the Aberdonian accents
> 
> cheers shaun


Out the west end of Aberdeen mate! What is so good about our accent?


----------



## makinggains (Apr 8, 2015)

the wee man said:


> your not the Smeaton Hit Squad are ya neebur
> 
> or thay crazy fvckers fae the lynx,or Chinatoon
> 
> ...


T-Hall bud :lol: Currently residing in the Links vicinity.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Verno said:


> @Dizzeee think I upset him a bit :lol:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/290085-testosterone-bulker-8.html?highlight=Endur0


Marvellous!! :lol:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Fraser991 said:


> Out the west end of Aberdeen mate! What is so good about our accent?


just the way it sounds and your use of local words....

it was old timers i heard back in the eighties and nineties

cheers shaun


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

the wee man said:


> on here the Clans are rising Mr @Verno...
> 
> if we don't end up knocking fvck out each other,we might manage a take over
> 
> ...


If you and your rebellion would like to man tools you can get that bloody wall back up sooner haha


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

makinggains said:


> T-Hall bud :lol: Currently residing in the Links vicinity.


we'd get on just fine then neebur 

i new a few T-Hall characters back in the day,it was a pretty nutty place :lol:

is the old gym Body Zone still open ?

cheers shaun


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

the wee man said:


> just the way it sounds and your use of local words....
> 
> it was old timers i heard back in the eighties and nineties
> 
> cheers shaun


To be honest not a lot has changed haha.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome matey...

and just for clarification chips are not one of your 5 a day :lol:

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

moan in, its arite in here.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Born in Fife, we lived in the worst area know to man and at the age of 6 I was in fights daily and trying to hit people with glass bottles just so I didn't get the crap kicked out of me. Not lived there for 20 plus years, went back and all the flats etc have been knocked down and a posh housing estate been built on it. Was so disappointed when I saw it.

Welcome BTW


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Moan Then!!


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Fife 4 Life...


----------



## makinggains (Apr 8, 2015)

the wee man said:


> we'd get on just fine then neebur
> 
> i new a few T-Hall characters back in the day,it was a pretty nutty place :lol:
> 
> ...


Haha. I think it is mate aye.


----------



## makinggains (Apr 8, 2015)

GPRIM said:


> Born in Fife, we lived in the worst area know to man and at the age of 6 I was in fights daily and trying to hit people with glass bottles just so I didn't get the crap kicked out of me. Not lived there for 20 plus years, went back and all the flats etc have been knocked down and a posh housing estate been built on it. Was so disappointed when I saw it.
> 
> Welcome BTW


Where was that about mate? Sounds like a standard childhood around here. :thumb:


----------



## makinggains (Apr 8, 2015)

GPRIM said:


> Born in Fife, we lived in the worst area know to man and at the age of 6 I was in fights daily and trying to hit people with glass bottles just so I didn't get the crap kicked out of me. Not lived there for 20 plus years, went back and all the flats etc have been knocked down and a posh housing estate been built on it. Was so disappointed when I saw it.
> 
> Welcome BTW


Where about mate? Sounds like a standard upbringing here :laugh:


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

makinggains said:


> Where about mate? Sounds like a standard upbringing here :laugh:


Dunfermline mate,


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Alrite ye wee dafty boy!! :beer:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

GPRIM said:


> Dunfermline mate,


Applied for a job over in Dunfermline, any good gym over there?


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Dizzeee said:


> Applied for a job over in Dunfermline, any good gym over there?


Sorry mate no idea. Haven't lived there for about 26 years


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, bud.


----------

